

Want to Change the World? Join a Corporation - sabziwalla
http://www.fastcompany.com/3026264/leadership-now/want-to-change-the-world-join-a-corporation

======
mattschmulen
If my kid asked me what I thought about this article I would say. If you want
to contribute to the world as it is today then sure join a great corp that's
making an impact and go for it! If you want to change tomorrow then go find a
few people that feel the same as you do and go for it! The idea that an
individual can not make a corp the same way that others did is not true. 'kid
if that's what you want to do then go for it! I did' is the only response.
Don't let the critics and the propaganda define you and tell you what to do,
the future is yours. go for it !

